
Ask HN: Why are the apple id passwords limited to a max amount of 63 chars? - davidpelayo
I spent yesterday some time rotating my passwords and I found out that the Apple Id passwords are limited to 63 characters maximum.<p>Googling, I found nothing about this topic.<p>Then I went to the Apple StackExchange (probably not the right place) to ask about it without success (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.stackexchange.com&#x2F;q&#x2F;387364&#x2F;263000).<p>I&#x27;d like to see the potential technical reasons why a company would go for such design - rather than needing anyone from Apple sharing such internal details (as the guy at StackExchange replied).<p>Thanks!
======
Someone
It’s prudent to have some limit, to protect against long password DoS attacks
([https://www.acunetix.com/vulnerabilities/web/long-
password-d...](https://www.acunetix.com/vulnerabilities/web/long-password-
denial-of-service/)). 63 is such a limit and long enough to allow users to
pick secure passwords.

